# Belts



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Which one do ya like best I like the WEC belt much better the the UFC belt, WEC belt is a fine piece of hardware


WEC









UFC









Pride;
1.









2.









This one is WICKED
3.









Strikeforce;


----------



## cimufc1990 (Oct 27, 2009)

i really like the pride grand prix belt 
id put the ufc belt second


----------

